# Inconsiderate smokers



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am in Dublin tonight and I was in a room that has the two doors that allow access between the two rooms. The fuckers next door decided that smoking would be fine. So they are smoking so much that my room is filled with smoke now.

I complained to the reception and they called them to ask them to stop smoking. I also just changed my room, as it is so smelly now to sleep in it. Funny thing is that the new room that I was given still has the hint of smoke, so another fucker smoker was in it, without doubt. :x

Needless to say that this is a no smoking hotel and the rooms are no smoking too. Fucking smokers, I hope they all die from lung cancer very quickly. :x


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V - I can understand how naffed off you are - but a tad sweeping in your statement there fella :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am not sure what the Irish law says about violation of smoking policy in hotel rooms, but if it was in a public location I would have called the police.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Kick up a fuss with the hotel. It's all you can do.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Yep all smokers smell...........sorry smokers but it's true. I would rather smell my dog


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm particularly keen on the ones that take that final drag as they get onto the train. They then breath out inside the carriage!

Their breath, clothes etc reek of smoke and then they squeeze in next to me. The smell rubs off and I spend the rest of the day smelling of smoke.

Absolutely disgusting and so selfish with little or no cosideration for others. :x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm particularly keen on the ones ...


And there's me thinking you were going to flame :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry. I've been working with a lot of Americans recently and have got in the habit of using sarcasm coz they just don't get it!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Although I also hate smoke and detest inconsiderate smoking, I still think that having a blanket ban is going a bit far. 

I have many friends who do smoke, and just as I wouldn't nag them to stop driving gas-guzzling environmentally unfriendly cars, I wouldn't nag them to stop smoking either. However, if we're going out for a meal, I still instinctively dive in first and ask for a non-smoking table, and if I'm left to book hotel rooms for any reason, I'll ask for all non-smoking ones.
By and large, my mates are fine with this, as they are "considerate" and don't smoke in front of those of us who don't like it.

Of course, this doesn't stop other smokers from being inconsiderate and a particular pet hate of mine is people who light up as soon as they've finished their meal, irrespective of whether the tables around them have or not. On top of that, they hold their stupid hands out in such a way to prevent their smoke from annoying THEIR OWN friends, meaning the smoke wafts all over MY table. :x

IF YOU'RE CAPABLE OF BEING CONSIDERATE TO YOUR OWN MATES, WHY RESIST BEING A TWUNT UNTIL YOU'RE OUT OF THE RESTAURANT?!

My finest memory was at a (admittedly, quite cheap) restaurant, when I kindly requested that a girl who had finished her meal on a table behind us to either stop smoking or try to waft the smoke in another direction. She retorted "Fuck off, it doesn't say no-smoking anywhere". It didn't say "no tipping platefuls of food over other guests" either... so I did.
She was clearly dressed up with the intention to go out afterwards but I doubt she could get in anywhere looking (and smelling) like she was covered in sweet and sour chicken noodles. :twisted:

I don't generally have a problem with smokers or smoking... I *do* have a problem with inconsiderate people... :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I hope they all die from lung cancer very quickly. :x


Have you seen what cancer looks like on a lung? :roll:

Some people don't have to smoke to get lung cancer either!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> Yep all smokers smell...........sorry smokers but it's true. I would rather smell my dog


Good point. And people with dogs stink too. Especially their hair strewn cars.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Although I also hate smoke and detest inconsiderate smoking, I still think that having a blanket ban is going a bit far.
> 
> I have many friends who do smoke, and just as I wouldn't nag them to stop driving gas-guzzling environmentally unfriendly cars, I wouldn't nag them to stop smoking either. However, if we're going out for a meal, I still instinctively dive in first and ask for a non-smoking table, and if I'm left to book hotel rooms for any reason, I'll ask for all non-smoking ones.
> By and large, my mates are fine with this, as they are "considerate" and don't smoke in front of those of us who don't like it.
> ...


Hmmn - don't agree with this. If a smoker waited untill ALL the tables around them had finished eating then they'd never be able to light up. I know that may be your point, but if you're in a place where smoking is allowed, then you should either put up with it (and the fact that you're going to be breathing it in) or go elsewhere.

I'd suggest that in this instance, it was you being unreasonable and not the smoker.

That said, I'm all for blanket bans. Dublin is a fine example of where you can't smoke in any bars and last time I was there it was fantastic. Come back after an evening out and don't smell of smoke.

And back onto Nik's post - I don't think they were being inconsiderate as such. If their room was a smoking room, then how are they to know that the smoke would get into your room? If it wasn't a smoking room then you have every right to ask to be moved or if not possible for the management to get them to stop smoking.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I don't think they were being inconsiderate as such. If their room was a smoking room, then how are they to know that the smoke would get into your room? If it wasn't a smoking room then you have every right to ask to be moved or if not possible for the management to get them to stop smoking.





vlastan said:


> Needless to say that this is a no smoking hotel and the rooms are no smoking too.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Is there such a thing as a considerate smoker?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Kell said:


> Hmmn - don't agree with this. If a smoker waited untill ALL the tables around them had finished eating then they'd never be able to light up. I know that may be your point, but if you're in a place where smoking is allowed, then you should either put up with it (and the fact that you're going to be breathing it in) or go elsewhere.


What, so just because they're done eating, they should be allowed to smoke and annoy everybody else in the restaurant?! In my opinion, that's still being inconsiderate, regardless of whether the restaurant permits it or not. In fact, if the restaurant DOES permit this, then yes, I simply don't go there.
Just because smoking is legal doesn't mean you have to be inconsiderate to others. I have lots of friends who smoke, and none of them would dream of lighting up in a restaurant.



Kell said:


> I'd suggest that in this instance, it was you being unreasonable and not the smoker.


I wasn't being unreasonable at the time - I was aware that the restaurant I was in had no smoke-free zone, but I merely asked the girl kindly if she would not hold her cigarette over the back of her chair so that the smoke completely enveloped our table, rather than her own. My point is that she was well aware that her smoke would offend her own friends, but that she had no problem with offending the rest of the people around her.
If she hadn't been quite as offensive in her response, she wouldn't have ended up wearing my dinner.

By your same reasoning, is it perfectly reasonable for me to get up and disrupt your meal just because I'm done? If that isn't a definition of being selfish/inconsiderate then please tell me what is! :x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm amazed that so many selfish twat shithead smokers don't give a toss about lighting up when there's children and babies nearby :x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I'm amazed that so many selfish twat shithead smokers don't give a toss about lighting up when there's children and babies nearby :x


Hear I go again... :roll:

*Child abuse:* Smoking in a car with children present, usually with the windows wound up... :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed that so many selfish twat shithead smokers don't give a toss about lighting up when there's children and babies nearby :x
> ...


Ironically my mum used to do that when I was little.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


My Mum & Dad too :?


----------



## Dilligaf (Mar 30, 2005)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Is there such a thing as a considerate smoker?


If by "considerate" you mean "mindful of the needs, wishes, and feelings of others" then I believe that there are at least some - and will only take their pleasure where appropriate to the circumstances

But of course, there are still many with the "screw you, I'll do what I effing well want.....its a free country" attitude

Interested to see that this subject has had little support from the smokers so far............how many on the forum still smoke?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dilligaf said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there such a thing as a considerate smoker?
> ...


Smoking is an addiction. And when you are addicted you can't control yourself and you don't really worry about others because you need your "fix". The only bad to this addiction is that it hurts others too (as you have to breath in), but if someone is taking drugs, at least he/she is only ruining himself/herself.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

QuackingPlums said:


> She retorted "Fuck off, it doesn't say no-smoking anywhere". It didn't say "no tipping platefuls of food over other guests" either... so I did.
> She was clearly dressed up with the intention to go out afterwards but I doubt she could get in anywhere looking (and smelling) like she was covered in sweet and sour chicken noodles. :twisted:


So was there no backlash to this?
IMO well done for standing up for the non-smokers she might think twice next time.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Nope. She'd turned around to laugh with her friends at her incredibly eloquent retort to my request, so didn't see it coming, despite the horrified looks on her mates' faces as I stood up and behind her...

By the time she'd gotten over the initial shock I'd already finished my coke, paid at the till and was on my way out. The only staff member who saw it all grinned at me as I walked past so I assume I'd got away with it, though in retrospect I don't think it was a clever thing to do. 
She just managed to get my back up when she responded with her shitty attitude and then proceeded to laugh about it with her mates.

Do I need to put a "don't try this at home, kids" disclaimer on this post?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> Nope. She'd turned around to laugh with her friends at her incredibly eloquent retort to my request, so didn't see it coming, despite the horrified looks on her mates' faces as I stood up and behind her...
> 
> By the time she'd gotten over the initial shock I'd already finished my coke, paid at the till and was on my way out. The only staff member who saw it all grinned at me as I walked past so I assume I'd got away with it, though in retrospect I don't think it was a clever thing to do.
> She just managed to get my back up when she responded with her shitty attitude and then proceeded to laugh about it with her mates.
> ...


It is people like you who make me glad guns aren't prevalent in the UK.

Smoking is still allowed in public places in the UK, and unless the restaurant expressly forbade it in that area, SHE was in the right, and was perfectly entitled to light up.

If you were that close to leaving (that you could drink up, pay the bill and get out before she could recover) I think maybe you should just have swallowed your pride and left it at that.

Had I been her, I'd have sued you for the cost of cleaning my outfit.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

jampott said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. She'd turned around to laugh with her friends at her incredibly eloquent retort to my request, so didn't see it coming, despite the horrified looks on her mates' faces as I stood up and behind her...
> ...


WHAT!!
you have got to be kidding he asked politely not for her to put it out not for her to give up, but quite simply to stop smoking in his direction. She didn't politely sat "Ok, sorry" she replyed rudely. People like that are scum and deserves everything they get.


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. She'd turned around to laugh with her friends at her incredibly eloquent retort to my request, so didn't see it coming, despite the horrified looks on her mates' faces as I stood up and behind her...
> ...


I have to say I agree - a charge of criminal damage wouldn't seem to unreasonable either. Or maybe the story is a _little_ exaggerated...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

itsallaboutmark said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > QuackingPlums said:
> ...


Let me get this straight. You consider tipping food over someone an appopriate reaction? Personally I wouldn't...

Smoking isn't really "directional", although I do agree it can be worse if someone is facing you... simply having someone smoking nearby is unpleasant enough. But if smoking was allowed at that table, I don't see it makes a great deal of difference WHICH way she was breathing out...

Presumably they weren't the only 2 occupied tables either, so asking someone to smoke towards other diners is hardly a good idea either. Stinks of "NIMBY"...

No, I'm sorry... if, during my smoking period, a complete stranger had confronted ME in a restaurant and asked me to stop, or made some comment about facing another direction, I'd have told them to "Fuck off" as well.

I've walked out of pubs and restaurants recently when I've found them too smokey - as is my right. I also respect the rights of smokers to spark up wherever it is currently allowed for them to do so. I may choose to make exaggerated coughing and choking gestures, but its not worth confronting them about, let alone tipping a plateful of food over them.

Bet he wouldn't have reacted like that if it had been ME sitting in that girl's seat...

Pick on someone your own size, next time, QP.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

shelley said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > QuackingPlums said:
> ...


Or maybe it happened to a mate


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

ok i can understand if someone tells you to stop or makes a comment, but if someone POLIETLY asks you to just keep the smoke away from them..... you would RUDELY tell them to fuck off?
I understand what you mean about, if its not you it is someone else.
I'm sure if it was you sitting there a man wouldn't be so petty as to throw food over you. A reaction to FUCK OFF, would usually end up outside.....(not that im a fighter)


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> Pick on someone your own size, next time, QP.


I would, but it's difficult to find people who are as short and spindly as I am. ;-)

And yes, I would have said the same thing to you, because *I* wasn't being confrontational when I merely asked if she could stop waving her cigarette over the back of her chair and covering me in smoke. I didn't tell her to stop, I didn't swear at her and I wasn't being belligerent. It's like knocking on the door of the hotel room next to me to ask if they'd turn the TV down after midnight, or asking people on packed trains to move down or let me pass further down myself. No offence was intended or expressed, and her reaction was despicable.

If she'd asked me to pay for the dry cleaning of her clothes I'd ask her to pay for the burns all her ash was making on my jacket, and probably a replacement for my dinner too - I wasn't anywhere near finishing - I had a plateful of food left until she decided to be arsey.
My real concern was if the restaurant decided to make me clear it up, but since this wasn't a tablecloth-type establishment, they didn't particularly care.

As I said in my first post, I'm not singling out smokers, I just have a low tolerance of inconsiderate people. It just so happened that this example was of a smoker.



jampott said:


> It is people like you who make me glad guns aren't prevalent in the UK.


Yeah, cos I was sitting in that restaurant with my shotgun ready for the next time that Vicky-Pollard-a-like showed her minging face... :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Yeah, cos I was sitting in that restaurant with my shotgun ready for the next time that Vicky-Pollard-a-like showed her minging face...


I was making reference to your obviously trigger-happy attitude and your willingness to take things to a rather violent conclusion rather than simply walk away. I wasn't suggesting you'd go to a restaurant armed with a shotgun - merely that if you'd had that type of argument whilst being armed, it would probably have ended up with you maiming or killing someone. It happens a lot in other countries, and often with far less provocation...

You, sir, are a looney.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm struggling to see your reaction as reasonable Quacking. Out of interest what would you have done if she had belted you (which I would consider to be a reasonable response to your food-assault)?

I make a point of smoking outside restaurants nowadays as I disagree with the fact that you're allowed to smoke in them. However, I'm with JampoTT on this - had that been me a) I'm fairly certain you wouldn't have done it and b) you certainly wouldn't have walked away if you had. :evil:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

r1 said:


> I'm struggling to see your reaction as reasonable Quacking. Out of interest what would you have done if she had belted you (which I would consider to be a reasonable response to your food-assault)?
> 
> I make a point of smoking outside restaurants nowadays as I disagree with the fact that you're allowed to smoke in them. However, I'm with JampoTT on this - had that been me a) I'm fairly certain you wouldn't have done it and b) you certainly wouldn't have walked away if you had. :evil:


I'm not asking anybody to side with me, nor agree that my actions were reasonable, but it's what happened. Luckily, I walked away this time, but I still am of the opinion that she was being inconsiderate. If she had decided to belt me I have no doubt that I would have come out worse - she had a good 5-6 stone on me and had a big gang of mates.

If we have to take the smoke/no-smoke argument, then consider this:
Why are food and smoke so different? They both stain. They both smell (not that you'd notice, being a smoker). They both wash out. They can both be avoided if you don't like it. 
When I eat, I chew with my mouth closed and try not to spit it all over people, strangers or otherwise. I call that manners, common sense and consideration. If smoking wasn't bad for you then would kids be brought up how to smoke considerately and show evidence of a good upbringing...? :roll:

So she covers me in smoke and ash. I cover her in food. Let's ignore the fact that she was confrontational first by swearing at me.
If she then belts me for it - why is that a reasonable response? :x


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm struggling to see your reaction as reasonable Quacking. Out of interest what would you have done if she had belted you (which I would consider to be a reasonable response to your food-assault)?
> ...


Was there a sign near her saying 'Throwing food over people area'?

If there was then I stand corrected but I assume there wasn't and so, as she was permitted to smoke there and you could have asked for a non-smoking area, then she is only guilty of being rude to you. As I said - you overreacted.

The food/smoke arguement doesn't hold water I'm afraid. Were you embarrassed by smelling slightly of smoke? Did everyone turn round and look at you when she smoked? No. Thats how she felt I suspect when you flung your meal over her.

Did the meal extinguish the cigarette by the way? :wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

it may have been over top but you guys are forgetting she did swear at him and i know it only words but it still hits deep.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

itsallaboutmark said:


> it may have been over top but you guys are forgetting she did swear at him and i know it only words but it still hits deep.


Fuck off. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

itsallaboutmark said:


> it may have been over top but you guys are forgetting she did swear at him and i know it only words but it still hits deep.


I'm sure your parents didn't bring you up to act violently if someone called you names when you were little. Mine sure as hell didn't.

I'm not forgetting that she swore at him. Swearing is normal. People do it all the time.

Throwing food over someone is a disproportionate response. End of story.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

r1 said:


> Was there a sign near her saying 'Throwing food over people area'?
> 
> If there was then I stand corrected but I assume there wasn't and so, as she was permitted to smoke there and you could have asked for a non-smoking area, then she is only guilty of being rude to you. As I said - you overreacted.
> 
> ...


FUCK OFF

Is that a reasonable response? 

Actually, there wasn't a sign saying that she COULD smoke. The restaurant has no policy as such, so I couldn't ask for a non-smoking area. In fact, it doesn't even have ashtrays (but as I said, it has no tableclothes and as far as I could see, it was perfectly acceptable to use the floor/other people's clothing as ash-receptacles).

So if there's no sign to say she *can't* smoke, does that mean I *can* throw food on her, because there certainly wasn't one that said "don't throw food at smokers" :lol:

By the way, to state that she was merely *being rude* is a massive understatement. The offensive, bigotted, racist remarks she used as she turned around would make Roger Mellie sound like Julie Andrews.

Yes, I admit that I over-reacted, and that I was lucky to walk away, and that if the girl hadn't quite been so sedantary, or if it was you, rather than her, I wouldn't be recounting my experience here today, but so far, nobody is defending the fact that she was being inconsiderate, which was my original point...


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

r1 said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > it may have been over top but you guys are forgetting she did swear at him and i know it only words but it still hits deep.
> ...


ok when i first read that, i could feel blood rushing to my head (i assure you im not a violent person)
and a couple of second later i saw the wink and cooled down. I just think things like this can be settled politely.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

itsallaboutmark said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


Without throwing food around, you mean?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

jampott said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> > it may have been over top but you guys are forgetting she did swear at him and i know it only words but it still hits deep.
> ...


no my parents didnt teach me that and hence the reason i got bullied in primary school. But by the time i was in secondary i had toughened up and wouldn't stand for verbal abuse.
Swearing is normal, so..... i see u in a bar and as you walk pass i look at you and say very rudely FUCK OFF..............what do you do?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

itsallaboutmark said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > itsallaboutmark said:
> ...


Laugh. Loudly. You are obviously mental.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

u never know that situation could happen, I don't live far from Hatfield :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

itsallaboutmark said:


> u never know that situation could happen, I don't live far from Hatfield :wink:


You'd better start telling random strangers in bars to "FUCK OFF" then... just in case its me... :lol:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

hahahha, you know what i can almost guarantee you have seen me. I work in Hatfield and my work car kinda stands out........??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is it a TT? They only stand out inasmuch as they are common as muck. About 5-10 of them on average in the car park here...

I keep thinking one of them is Kell's, as the number plate ends KLC and its a black Coupe. But the wheels aren't mangled.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm in St Albans....we could meet up and all tell each other to fuck off.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

nope i haven't got my TT yet im waiting for the perfect one to come along.

its a beetle and it is very different!!!

coem on think


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> I'm not forgetting that she swore at him. Swearing is normal. People do it all the time.


Again, just because it is "normal", does that make it right? :roll:

Again, I've already admitted it was a disproportionate response (and it was more than just swearing - I can take a lot of swearing: my fiancee is a teacher  )

Still, nobody is defending my original statement about her being inconsiderate... 

Shall I start a new flame about "people who think they can win arguments by ending their sentences with *End of story*"?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not forgetting that she swore at him. Swearing is normal. People do it all the time.
> ...


Start one called 'people who throw food around when they hear swearing!'.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Again, just because it is "normal", does that make it right?


I'd have said the same or similar. Tell her off for damaging your jacket, maybe - but not to stop smoking, or to smoke in a different way. Who the hell do you think you are?



> Still, nobody is defending my original statement about her being inconsiderate...


Smoking, by its very nature, is generally rather inconsiderate. However, if you choose to visit such "posh" eating establishments, I'm afraid you have to put up with the sort of people that eat there. You were as arrogant as she was inconsiderate. Except, of course, you managed to inflame (pardon the pun) the situation further by getting violent. The fact that you would only do that to a woman, and not to a hefty bloke shows you to be a coward as well as a looney. Well done.



> Shall I start a new flame about "people who think they can win arguments by ending their sentences with End of story"?


Flame away. You just ended your own sentence with the same words, so unless you were being deliberately ironic, you can add the word "fool" to the burgeoning list. I said "End of story" because it was. Even you've agreed that throwing food was disproportionate, there is no "argument", ergo there was nothing to win. QED.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

r1 said:


> Start one called 'people who throw food around when they hear swearing!'.


*sighs*

Having read what I've read here today, I'd lay money on you doing more than throwing food at this cretin if you'd heard/seen what she actually did at the time...

..and yes, it did put the cigarette out.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

PS - sorry V, I seem to have hijacked your thread... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Start one called 'people who throw food around when they hear swearing!'.
> ...


You told us she told you to FUCK OFF. :?:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> I'm in St Albans....we could meet up and all tell each other to fuck off.


Make my day punk! :lol:

What type of food do you want me to throw on you? Would mashed potatoes be nice? :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

jampott said:


> You told us she told you to FUCK OFF. :?:


Well at the time, the point of my post was in keeping with the original topic and to highlight that she was being inconsiderate... if I'd known that it would evolve into a discussion over when it's acceptable to start throwing food then I'd have described her in more detail! :lol:

(Actually, no I wouldn't - I can't even spell some of the trash that came from this girl and words to describe her actions wouldn't do her justice... :lol: )

C'mon, don't take it personally... unless YOU WERE THAT GIRL?!    :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in St Albans....we could meet up and all tell each other to fuck off.
> ...


Just the plates from you Nick.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > You told us she told you to FUCK OFF. :?:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Tim, just imagine that this girl was your ex girlfriend and she deserved this. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmn - don't agree with this. If a smoker waited untill ALL the tables around them had finished eating then they'd never be able to light up. I know that may be your point, but if you're in a place where smoking is allowed, then you should either put up with it (and the fact that you're going to be breathing it in) or go elsewhere.
> ...


Blimey this has gone on some since I last posted.

Your response above is slightly different from the original story. When you said restaurant I assumed that you meant a decent place where the tables are a little further away from each. Reading between the lines here, it sounds like you were in booths that backed onto each other - for her to be close enough for the ash from her cigarette to fall onto your jacket.

Now I'll agree that if she was dropping ash on your clothes then that is different. But that's not what you said. You said she was being inconsiderate by lighting up. That's what I disagree with.

And I stand by my original statement that there's no reason why she shouldn't light up a cigarette in the smoking part of a restaurant after she's finished her meal. You say your friends wouldn't dream of lighting up in a restaurant, but that's their choice. So if you all go out together, you can sit in the non-smoking bit and be away from the smokers - problem solved.

As for her reaction, it depends on what you said to her:

If you'd said "Do you mind, you're dropping ahs on my jacket" then her reaction was probably out of order.

If you'd said "Do you mind not smoking" then I'm sorry, but she's in her rights to tell you to fuck off as you're actually then disrupting her evening as much as she's disrupting yours. And worse, you're claiming the moral high ground yet doing it knowingly.

If you go out anywhere, you have to realise that you're going to interact with other human beings at some point and they don't all think the same way you do.

Now, it seems that you tipping your food on her 'might' have been within reason if the comments were racial slurs. I've not met you, so I don't know if you're white, black or any colour in between. But again, you didn't mention that so I could only comment on what you originally posted. FRom your original posting, you overeacted not her. And I still stand by that.

Onto the original posting, as Clive quite rightly pointed out, Nik said they were no smoking rooms, so Nik was well within his rights to ask them to stop.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


"Judge Kell"... has a certain ring to it! Fancy a daytime TV series?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Kell said:


> Blimey this has gone on some since I last posted.
> 
> Your response above is slightly different from the original story. When you said restaurant I assumed that you meant a decent place where the tables are a little further away from each. Reading between the lines here, it sounds like you were in booths that backed onto each other - for her to be close enough for the ash from her cigarette to fall onto your jacket.


As I said before, I wasn't aware that I was going to have to discuss the whole swearing/offensive slur side of the situation - my beef was with the way she was leaving her hand (holding the cigarette) over me, my table and all of my clothes. I said "restaurant" because we had seats and someone brought food to our table. We actually shared the table with about 6 other people, and if the food were served on trays I'd have said canteen... if I remember, I did say "cheap" restaurant... 



Kell said:


> Now I'll agree that if she was dropping ash on your clothes then that is different. But that's not what you said. You said she was being inconsiderate by lighting up. That's what I disagree with.


I did not at any point mean she was being inconsiderate by lighting up, and if it sounded that way I apologise - you know when you type up an account it looks like it describes events exactly as they happened, but only because you have the complete memory in your head... :roll: 
I don't particularly like it when people light up immediately after dinner/getting off a train/etc but it happens and I live with it. It's definitely the whole fog of marlboro light floating at chest level whilst I'm eating and the holes I find in my clothes the following morning that I really hate.



Kell said:


> And I stand by my original statement that there's no reason why she shouldn't light up a cigarette in the smoking part of a restaurant after she's finished her meal. You say your friends wouldn't dream of lighting up in a restaurant, but that's their choice. So if you all go out together, you can sit in the non-smoking bit and be away from the smokers - problem solved.


I see no reason why she shouldn't light up either, as ultimately the restaurant didn't explicitly say "no smoking", and it appears these days that you have to put everything in black and white for everyone... even removing all the ashtrays isn't a big enough hint... 

Also, and I've already said this, I really don't mind smokers. I'm against a blanket ban because people should be left to use their own common sense. This girl clearly had none. She also lacked any kind of upbringing in my opinion, but that's another thread... :lol:



Kell said:


> As for her reaction, it depends on what you said to her:
> 
> If you'd said "Do you mind, you're dropping ahs on my jacket" then her reaction was probably out of order.
> 
> If you'd said "Do you mind not smoking" then I'm sorry, but she's in her rights to tell you to fuck off as you're actually then disrupting her evening as much as she's disrupting yours. And worse, you're claiming the moral high ground yet doing it knowingly.


I wouldn't even say "Do you mind, you're dropping ash on my jacket" as I'd find it a little too confrontational. I actually said "Excuse me miss, could you finish your cigarette or try not to hold it over me as I'm still eating".
In between all the histrionics, what she effectively implied was that I chose to eat here, therefore I had to put up with her smoke, her ash, her foul trashmouth, and her offensive mates, and that there's nothing I can do about it because I'm foreign. Except she didn't say foreign because it probably has too many syllables.



Kell said:


> If you go out anywhere, you have to realise that you're going to interact with other human beings at some point and they don't all think the same way you do.


If you ever do meet me, you'll find out that I'd be one of the most empathetic people you'll know. I agree entirely.



Kell said:


> Now, it seems that you tipping your food on her 'might' have been within reason if the comments were racial slurs.


No, it's not within reason, but that wasn't what I was trying to express. 
I do look Chinese, but I was born and bred in the midlands, know far more about British customs and history than that of China, and I refer to "us" winning the war and "us" losing the World Cup (no, I wasn't around when we did win it last...  ). I've grown up and put up with racial slurs from as far as I remember, so if anything, I should be immune to them.

I didn't feel proud walking away from it, but I had to run or else she would have flattened me. :lol:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

my tuppence worth....the vast majority of smokers are generally considerate...but you do get the odd one or two who take the piss! train platforms are notirous for it, and even where there are signs saying "no smoking" they still get ignored - that pisses me off!

also, walking through tunnels/underpasses where someone lights up and you're walking in their wake, that annoys me, its just plain fuck1ng rude!

I think that non-smokers should start a campaign of eating lots of garlic and burping in the faces of smokers, let them see how they like it. I bet that woman would have appreciated you doing that...its just a shame that smoking seems to be more socially acceptable than burping.

rant over.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scottk said:


> I think that non-smokers should start a campaign of eating lots of garlic and burping in the faces of smokers, let them see how they like it. I bet that woman would have appreciated you doing that...its just a shame that smoking seems to be more socially acceptable than burping.
> 
> rant over.


That won't help. Smokers can't smell at all :lol:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

vlastan said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > I think that non-smokers should start a campaign of eating lots of garlic and burping in the faces of smokers, let them see how they like it. I bet that woman would have appreciated you doing that...its just a shame that smoking seems to be more socially acceptable than burping.
> ...


hmmm, my theory is screwed then.... :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I still smoke, I still stink and I am still a considerate person. I do understand non smokers attidudes to people who smoke and I am very carefull where I smoke now as I know that I am in the minority. If I feel uncomfortable about smoking in certain instances then its quite simple for me - I just don't smoke, then no one is upset.

An example. If I go to a pub where there are smokers nearby then I will smoke and I don't feel uncomfortable but if I am in that same pub around a table with non smokers then I will either go to the bar if there are people smoking there or I will go outside.

If I know I am going somewhere where I know people will not like smoking then I go with the attitude that I will not be smoking either which doesn't seem to bother me too much as long as I go there with that attitude.

Even though I smoke (never in the TT) I still find it amazing that when I'm driving with the hood down I can smell someone who is smoking a couple of cars ahead of me and it smells really bad, so I know how non smokers must feel.

Not all smokers are inconsiderate.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I guess I can back up your claim to being considerate as I didn't realise you smoked! 

I've met you so many times and yet I can't recall a single situation where you've been smoking.

Sir, you are indeed a gentleman. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Apparently, Graham isn't so much addicted to smoking and he can control his habits very good. Unfortunately, this is not the case for other hardcore smokers who have no control and they MUST have their nicotine, irespictive of where they are.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Went to purchase some nice slate tiles today for my nice new kitchen when it gets fitted.

One thing that put me right off purchasing from this particular company was the moment you walked into their shop it stunk of smoke. They smoked. They smelt also. They walked around smoking even also serving customers with a ciggie in their hand  . It put me right off and was so unprofessional.

I came out coughing. My chest is left quite raw, I suffer bronchitus as it is and my nice hair stunk of their smoke. They lost a rather expensive transaction/deal. My hair is now washed and smelling nice and NOT SMOKEY! :x

Instead I went to another shop which was recommended to us for tiles and did business with them instead of the 'smoker's paradise tile shop' one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

QuackingPlums said:


> My finest memory was at a (admittedly, quite cheap) restaurant, when I kindly requested that a girl who had finished her meal on a table behind us to either stop smoking or try to waft the smoke in another direction. She retorted "Fuck off, it doesn't say no-smoking anywhere". It didn't say "no tipping platefuls of food over other guests" either... so I did.
> She was clearly dressed up with the intention to go out afterwards but I doubt she could get in anywhere looking (and smelling) like she was covered in sweet and sour chicken noodles. :twisted:


You sir, deserve a medal! I wish I had the balls to do something like that 8) I'm usually very careful not to eat in smoking restaurants, and even when I've had to, I've never had the misfortune to encounter quite such an inconsiderate and offensive smoker :x

In my experience, considerate smokers are, sadly, in the minority. I've only ever met one guy who I would consider to be a considerate smoker, but then I tend to avoid smokers whenever possible, so I guess my experience can't be taken as representative


----------

